# Anal Glands & Grooming



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Do chihuahua's need their anal glands cleaned out often? I've read that once before, but didn't know how true it was. Roxy has been scratching her back paws often ... which I once read meant that they were trying to release their anal glands.


Grooming ... do SC chi's need their fur cut, ever? Is this a dumb question? LOL


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Some dogs do need help expressing their anal glands. Common symptoms are scooting their bottoms on the floor, lots of licking back there, and sometimes a fishy smell can occur. If they don't have any of these symptoms and they are having regular firm BM's, then I'd leave the anal glands alone. 

Some groomers will routinely empty the glands during a grooming, but I've read that can actually cause them to fill up quicker and so they need emptying more often. Kind of a vicious cycle. 

I wouldn't express the glands unless absolutely necessary.

There's no dumb questions!  No, SC don't need any trimming. I guess if you wanted to even up some stray hairs, you could. But they wouldn't need more than that. Short coats are just wash and wear.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

If your chi is on a good diet of fiber, this will help with their anal glands expressing themselves. Some chis do need help sometimes, but you don't want to have it done unnecessarily or any more than you have to, otherwise they could be reliant on having it done with help and like Tracy said, they could fill up quicker.


----------



## chi's R me (Jun 30, 2009)

I agree with Tracy, watch for the signs of needing anal glands expressed, other wise leave them alone. and I never have to do any triming with my short coat chi's.


----------

